# Michael Yon on Canadians, Menard, (violating) OPSEC [merged]



## The Bread Guy (13 Dec 2009)

Blogger/journalist Michael Yon is in southern Afghanistan these days and, in the midst of his commentary on the ongoing fight, has some observations to share about the Canadians.  This, from Michael Yon's blog:


> .... Since the 2001 invasion, U.S. soldiers have come and gone from the Arghandab, but we’ve never had enough soldiers to sit still.  More recently, the Canadians made jabs at Arghandab but did not get far.  Some people believe the Canadians have been militarily defeated in their battlespace. No US officer has told me that the Canadians have been defeated, and none have denied it.  There is no doubt that Canadian troops earned much respect, and that more that more than 130 paid the ultimate price.
> 
> On current course, Canada will have fully retreated by 2011.  This is crucial: the enemy realizes that our greatest weakness is Coalition cohesion and they have defeated what was an important partner.
> 
> Now it’s mostly down to the U.S. and Afghan forces to saddle Arghandab, or lose Kandahar ....



And this and this, from his FaceBook page


> Canadians are in command of a sizable number of our combat forces here, though Canadians themselves are essentially finished fighting. This causing some "angst."
> 
> To be clear, the Canadians do not actually lead our forces in combat, but Task Force Kandahar is their area. The Canadians have been clear they will leave in 2011, and so securing Kandahar comes down mostly to U.S. and Afghan forces.


----------



## Jammer (13 Dec 2009)

More selective, uninformed opinions.
From his point of view it would seem that the US Forces are going to show us how to do business...

Note how he tosses in a plug for implied financial support to continue his work...schmuck.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Dec 2009)

So, before the usual string of replies gets started, let's not give this yob the exposure he craves.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Dec 2009)

I spent several months in the Arghandab in the last year, and I'd almost like to know where this individual gets the information that he bases his opinions on, but I'd be afraid to catch the glimpse of his analytical process.

I definitely wouldn't call what we did alone, what we did in conjunction with ANSF, and ANSF + US Forces, mere jabs.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Dec 2009)

> The War in Afghanistan has truly begun.
> - Michael Yon, 2009


 Much as WW1 started in 1917 and WW2 started in 1942.....for some.


----------



## MJP (13 Dec 2009)

Michal Yon is one of the journalists that gets it.  He has done some amazing stuff on the Americans in Iraq and I would urge you all to read his older stuff as it shows that he is 'pro military".  His coverage is focused on American stuff because well  that is his demographic and he is just reporting the feeling he is getting from AMERICAN boots on the ground.  I don't like the tone of the article either, but I won't write off a journalist that supports the military based on one article alone.  It is equivalent to writing of Christie Blatchford for writing something similar.



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Much as WW1 started in 1917 and WW2 started in 1942.....for some.



I was wondering about that quote too.  I wonder if he is referring to the fact that the Americans, despite starting the invasion back in late 2001 are finally commiting enough resources to "finish" the job.  In any case as usual in an American centric history, the war only begins when they get there.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Dec 2009)

MJP said:
			
		

> > Much as WW1 started in 1917 and WW2 started in 1942.....for some.
> 
> 
> I was wondering about that quote too.  I wonder if he is referring to the fact that the Americans, despite starting the invasion back in late 2001 are finally commiting enough resources to "finish" the job.  In any case as usual in an American centric history, the war only begins when they get there.


I suspect he's emphasizing the "truly"....now it's the _focus _ of US operations. 

But since I live for accuracy and military history.....   ;D


----------



## Jammer (13 Dec 2009)

...so he is reporting the feeling from American boots on the ground, right then.
So the troops who have done multiple tours in Iraq are now set up to do multiple tours in Afghanistan are keen and eager. 
He has the luxury to get up piss off anytime he wants to.
I hardly think he's qualified to speak on ANYTHING having to do with Canada in Afghanistan.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2009)

With something to say about the troops AND the governments, via FaceBook:


> The U.S. soldiers who have worked with Canadians continue to praise the combat soldiers.General thoughts: excellent Canadian soldiers were under manned/resourced. (Just like our British brothers and sisters.) We also have been under manned/resourced here -- and still are. Touch wood that the reinforcements will turn ...the war. The US, UK and Canadian governments all should be ashamed of the war effort to date.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Dec 2009)

I wonder if Michael realizes it's not up to the TF cdr to decide whether to stay longer or not - from FaceBook:


> LTC Frank Jenio (2nd of 508th; 82nd ABN) seems fine with Canadian general in charge. LTC Jenio told LTC Neumann that Canadian General (Daniel) Menard is "awesome" and verbalized respect for and confidence in Canadian leadership. We will have more forces than Canadians, yet they will be in command here. *LTC Jenio said ...an officer asked GEN Menard if this might spur Canadians to commit more troops and Menard said (no).*


----------



## Franko (16 Dec 2009)

He really has no clue about what he's saying does he?          :

Apparently some US troops are going to come under Canadian command...the first time since WW2. Funny, IIRC they've been under our command well after that war.

I'm just waiting until he starts posting OPSEC shyte on his blogs and he gets punted from KAF. It's bad enough he's pointing out where JDCC (mind you it's wrong) is and other nice spots....

Regards


----------



## DirtyDog (16 Dec 2009)

> ...... though Canadians themselves are essentially finished fighting..."
> 
> ...The Canadians have been clear they will leave in 2011, and so securing Kandahar comes down mostly to U.S. and Afghan forces.


What a relief.  And here I was with some reservations and concerns about our upcoming tour.  Looks like I just need to pack the sun tan lotion and beach towel....


----------



## MarkOttawa (4 Jan 2010)

Latest from Mr Yon and OPSEC:

Most recent Canadian deaths: A CF "cover up" at Kandahar? 
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2010/01/most-recent-deaths-cf-cover-up-at.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jan 2010)

Looks to me that the information Mr. Yon wanted to published contained quantities, exact locations and more OPSEC related details. Apparently he knows exactly what the Taliban would look for, and of course his story contains none of it.


----------



## Journeyman (4 Jan 2010)

Rather than OPSEC, perhaps some information was withheld with family sensitivity in mind.


> Four apparently died on scene. *Sgt. Kirk Taylor apparently died at KAF or on the way to KAF * (Kandahar Airfield). Five wounded were flown to Germany. One soldier was apparently thought to be dead, but was pulled from the wreckage about three hours after the blast and may have started showing signs of life during helicopter flight.


Does the family of Sgt Kirk need to know that he didn't die immediately, but apparently suffered first?

This comes to mind only because there was a CF plane crash many years ago, where the CBC announced, "the two pilots were apparently killed instantly, but flames got the Flight Engineer as he tried to crawl away from the wreckage." For those on-scene, that's exactly what happened, but 'Mrs Flight Engineer' and the kids certainly didn't need to hear that.

Hardly a CF "cover up"


----------



## Garett (4 Jan 2010)

I think the only cover ups are when Mike Yon steps on his dick then tries to do damage control by pointing fingers at everyone except himself. He has developed friends in high places so he gets away with a lot. 

He has learned a bit as he won't say anything negative about the 5/2 Stryker Brigade which he plans on spending the year with, even though soldiers and officers in the brigade are bad mouthing it and OCTs from Fort Irwin are saying they were not up to standard when they passed through there on their validation exercise.


----------



## MarkOttawa (5 Jan 2010)

BruceR. replies to Mr Yon at _Flit_:

For shame
http://www.snappingturtle.net/flit/archives/2010_01_04.html#006616



> A certain popular blogger (who I've mentioned before but shall not link to now or hereafter) recently put on his website details relating to a recent IED strike of:
> 
> *number of total casualties (including wounded);
> *details of the damage to an ISAF vehicle produced by a certain quantity of explosive;
> ...



And Matthew Fisher of Canwest News, Canada's best war correspondent and just returned to Kandahar, adds to the story:
http://www.canada.com/news/Massive+explosion+killed+Canadian+journalist+four+soldiers+Afghanistan+military+says/2405242/story.html



> KANDAHAR AIRFIELD, Afghanistan — The explosion that killed journalist Michelle Lang and four Canadian soldiers last Wednesday was so massive that the 23-ton armoured vehicle that they were riding in was turned upside down and landed facing in the opposite direction.
> 
> "The vehicle flipped completely on its top about 10 metres away from the crater, off the road," Lt.-Col. Roch Pelletier, chief of operations for the Canadian brigade in Kandahar, said in an interview Monday.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Franko (5 Jan 2010)

He's playing it up hard on his little blog too. Preaching on about him not posting OPSEC etc. but includes things about size of the possible IED and it's effects. 

There was another where he photographed IED components.       :

Someone should shut him down.

Regards


----------



## MarkOttawa (5 Jan 2010)

More Yonning from Terry Glavin:

One Damn Yankee Who Should Take A Good Long Walk Off A Short Pier. 
http://transmontanus.blogspot.com/2010/01/one-damn-yankee-who-should-take-good.html



> ...When I was in Kandahar recently, I was gently but firmly instructed against describing in any great detail or taking photographs of the insides of those weirdly-named "Light Armoured Vehicles" where so many of our people have died. Is the public ill-served by this minor fact-reporting bother? I hardly think so.
> 
> It's quite right and proper that journalists report the facts and tell the truth about what our soldiers do in Afghanistan, without any regard whatsoever to the degree that their work might cause pants-wetting among the military brass or its legion of public-affairs officers. But the purpose of journalism is not to endanger the lives of the men and women who guard us while we sleep, or to disrespect those who die while doing so.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Jan 2010)

> This is war. Get used to it.



What an idiot.
Yes this is war, and war zones are no place for journalists who shit the bed and give out information which can endanger soldiers and civilians a like.

We should keep him on KAF and say hey, this is war get used to it.

I can't believe we actually have to put our lives in danger babysitting guys like this.


----------



## MarkOttawa (2 Mar 2010)

Freelance blogger (often embedded with troops in Iraq and Afstan) Mr Yon (his website here)
http://www.michaelyon-online.com/
is effectively blaiming the CF for the death of a US soldier.  Excerpts from this _Facebook_ page (earliest first):
http://www.facebook.com/MichaelYonFanPage?ref=mf

1) 





> ...5/2 SBCT UPDATE: some missions are being cancelled thanks to the Task Force Kandahar General who let our bridge get blown up yesterday, killing a US soldier. My mission was cancelled today. Second cancellation in two days due to the bridge. Some 5/2 elements in contact today. All our people (5/2) are fine and doing their jobs...



2) 





> ...Yesterday at 0735 local, a suicide car bomb attacked a US convoy crossing a bridge only about ten minutes from the major base called Kandahar Airfield. The car bomb blew an MRAP off the bridge, killing a US soldier and injuring several others. Another bomb had been planted under the... bridge. This bridge is easily defensible and of great significance.
> 
> Yet while some troops go weeks or longer with no showers, fighting in rough conditions with no amenities, many troops on this base play hockey or, just the night before, had stopped nearly everything to watch the Olympics. Meanwhile, a bridge of strategic importance sat thinly guarded just minutes down the road. And so now, the bridge is damaged and large military vehicles and fuel trucks cannot use it. There is no reasonable way around.
> 
> ...



3) 





> ...Turns out the commander in charge of the bridge is General Daniel Menard. Have sent questions to his office. Receipt has been acknowledged. Meanwhile, missions continue to be cancelled due to failure to secure that bridge. While troops were glued to the Olympic Hockey, the enemy was closing in on the real goal: Tha...t Bridge.
> 
> While some troops were wasting time fixated on the Olympics, 10 minutes away a major target was left vulnerable. If we can persuade the Taliban to play Hockey, or if we can learn to play their sport -- Guerrilla Warfare -- maybe we can score some points.
> 
> Our combat operations have been severely hampered. Confidence in this General cannot be high. If he cannot protect nearby targets of obvious significance, what next?..



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Retired AF Guy (2 Mar 2010)

In the first quote, Mr. Yon refers to the bridge as "our bridge." So my question would be; "*Who was actually responsible for guarding the bridge?"*


----------



## danchapps (2 Mar 2010)

If Mr Yon would like to guard the bridge to make sure it's safe than he can go right on out and do that. He obviously hasn't got a clue as to how a military operates.


----------



## SeanNewman (2 Mar 2010)

I agree that it depends on who's AO it is, but even then it's impossible to provide security everywhere.  The Police are responsible for security in Canada, so why does anything bad happen?  Because it's impossible to do everything.

It would be unfortunate if the bridge between KAF and Kandahar City is actually "out", because he's right about there not really being an easy way around.  Time for more airmobile ops I guess.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2010)

I see the Americans have their own Scott Taylor. I bet he gets about as much time from the US soldiers as ST does from us.

His moniker should really be Mike Yawn :boring:

Just my  :2c:


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Mar 2010)

This guy cracks me up.  Monday morning quarterbacking is pretty easy, I'm pretty sure I could've had this war wrapped by now, but nobody called me.  Nice dig at the hockey by the way, I wonder how many American's in KAF dropped everything to watch the Superbowl?  Fucking tool.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Mar 2010)

"Cdn Aviator calls for firing of Micheal Yon - Reports too stupid, Oxygen wasted"


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Mar 2010)

> Meanwhile, soldiers who are doing six month easy-tours complain about R&R and morale boosters, while many soldiers who serve full-year combat tours don't take showers.



Is he talking about Canada-Canada troops or Canadian and American?

I though Canadian combat troops were doing 6 month tours and Service Support types starting to pull longer 9 month ones?

War is war but come on, Canada vs the US for an Olympic gold medal? That's not a war that's an epic biblical battle.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Mar 2010)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> He obviously hasn't got a clue as to how a military operates.


True. But then, he's never claimed to be a strategist, a soldier, or even a historian -- he's merely a blogger. He just happens to have a more high-profile pulpit than most.

I suspect he's simply posting what he's hearing from the US troops he's with; soldiers _have_ been known to bitch, occasionally glossing over operational details, like responsibility for the bridge, if they even know it. 

Why once.....maybe even twice....I heard troops muttering negative things about how posh the garritroopers in KAF have it. It's true; I heard it.

Getting too worked up about this blog's credibility -- and usefulness -- is as productive as some no-hook Pte saying "since the US Airforce has shot up and bombed our troops, the General commanding Air Combat Command must resign!"  :

I doubt if Menard is packing his kit. 




			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I wonder how many American's in KAF dropped everything to watch the Superbowl?


Well, I do know that one British organization downed tools for about 72 hours during rugby involving England, Scotland and Wales.....and there was a distinct lack of US activity during one particular UFC match [that involved Georges St-Pierre kicking Matt Serra's butt -- as a Canadian, I was insufferable for about a week ;D ].


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Mar 2010)

It sounds like he's blaming TF Cdr General Menard specifically, not the troops.  Niiiiiiiiiice.....

Attached find PDF of his comments in case "something happens" to the FaceBook page.


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 Mar 2010)

Yon has alot of cred with me being a former SF soldier and he was in the thick of the fighting in Iraq with now Colonel Kurilla,even taking up a weapon to help neutralize a shooter that had wounded Kurilla and had him pinned down. As commander of TF Kandahar one would think the bridge is his responsibility. No US troops were assigned to guard the bridge so he didnt mean it was a US bridge. Dont kill the messenger if you dont like the message. If you recall one Canadian general has already been relieved. No doubt an investigation will be initiated. I do think that Yon went to far in blaming the US death on Menard,who is to say that even with good security the bomber would have gotten through anyway.


----------



## COBRA-6 (2 Mar 2010)

Was this the HW4 bridge over the river? If so there is an ANP checkpoint and guardhouse right at the south end of the bridge... so I guess you could say the ANSF had responsibility for its security, just like most of the other roads, bridges, culverts and checkpoints in KC...

Yon needs to shut his yap...  :


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 Mar 2010)

I guess Yon wont be embedding with the Canadians anytime in the future.


----------



## Petard (2 Mar 2010)

Then again, maybe he should
So far he sounds like someone we constantly call out for being a mouthpiece spreading third hand news and rumours, but walking on patrols with Canadians might well give him a new perspective.


----------



## MJP (2 Mar 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Yon has alot of cred with me being a former SF soldier and he was in the thick of the fighting in Iraq with now Colonel Kurilla,even taking up a weapon to help neutralize a shooter that had wounded Kurilla and had him pinned down. As commander of TF Kandahar one would think the bridge is his responsibility. No US troops were assigned to guard the bridge so he didnt mean it was a US bridge. Dont kill the messenger if you dont like the message. If you recall one Canadian general has already been relieved. No doubt an investigation will be initiated. I do think that Yon went to far in blaming the US death on Menard,who is to say that even with good security the bomber would have gotten through anyway.



I have followed Yon through his adventures in Iraq and like T6 was impressed.  I've even defended him earlier this year after his first "anti" Canadian article, but quickly find myself comparing his more recent work to the Slop and Pail or the Star.   I guess i'll have to add him to the ignore pile.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Mar 2010)

Can't we drag him kicking and screaming into the breach, slam it shut and, fire him down range?

 ;D


----------



## Old Sweat (3 Mar 2010)

The following story by Matthew Fisher from today's National Post is reproduced under the fair comment section of the Copy Right Act. It adds some balance to the issue.

Military rebuffs blogger’s call for top Canadian general to be fired
Matthew Fisher, Canwest News Service  
Published: Wednesday, March 03, 2010 

KABUL, Afghanistan -- The Canadian military in Afghanistan emphatically denied Wednesday a claim by an American blogger popular among soldiers serving in Iraq and Afghanistan that Canada's commander, Brig.-Gen. Daniel Menard, should be fired for not having prevented an attack on a bridge near the Kandahar Airfield where an American soldier and four Afghan civilians died Monday.

Blogger Michael Yon, a former Special Forces soldier who has sometimes had strained relations with the U.S. and British military bureaucracy because of his writing, alleged Canadian troops were not providing security as they should have because they and Brig.-Gen. Menard were watching the Olympic men's hockey gold medal game on television at the time of the attack and that the U.S. should take over his command before a major offensive that will likely begin late this spring.

"Task Force Kandahar, responsible for security of the bridge that was blown up on Monday, happens to be under Canadian command," Mr. Yon wrote.

CanadianForces Lt.-Col. Danny Fortin said Mr. Yon's description was inaccurate. The bridge, which lies on Highway 4 a short distance from Kandahar Airfield, "does not fall within Canada's area of responsibility for security," he said.

All the land surrounding the airport has long been the responsibility of the Royal Air Force Regiment, a British infantry unit that specializes in protecting airports from attack. Most road checks in the area are carried out by Afghan National Police, while sweeps for improvised explosive devices on the major highways in Kandahar are done by a U.S. army Stryker brigade or by U.S. combat engineers attached to them.

"We are tasked to provide reinforcements in the area, if that is necessary as it was during recent floods," Mr. Fortin said. "We support the RAF when required."

While confirming that the general watched the hockey game with some Canadian and American troops, the game "was over hours before the incident at the bridge," Mr. Fortin said.

After Monday's blast the Canadian army sent explosives experts to investigate and engineers were dispatched to examine the damage caused to the bridge, he said.

"The issue is that the ANP mans two checkpoints on the bridge but if they checked every single vehicle it would be a major issue because this is a choke point," Mr. Fortin said. "They conduct random checks and look for suspicious behaviour and they do a good job. But it is very hard to prevent suicide bombers because you cannot check every single vehicle." 

Having the bridge knocked out "is a very serious issue," Mr. Fortin said, because it was Kandahar's main link to Pakistan and a crucial supply line for Afghanistan's second largest city. 

Canadian military engineers are to build a temporary, single lane "metal overbridge" in the next few days, he said.

"We want to minimize the time it takes to put it up so there are rehearsals taking place so that when they do it, they can do it fast."

There were ways for vehicles to bypass the destroyed bridge, but because water levels are very high right now after winter rains, going around it was difficult.

"It isolates Kandahar City from Pakistan so we need to fix that bridge," Mr. Fortin said.

Mr. Yon's demand that Brig.-Gen. Menard be replaced hinted at a growing frustration on the part of some Americans that NATO has put four U.S. battalions under Canadian command in Kandahar.

"I can see how someone in the American forces might say: ‘Why aren't we under U.S. command?'" Mr. Fortin said. "But the Americans answer to a Canadian who answers to a British major-general who in turn answers to an American. This is coalition warfare at its best."

An American colonel who serves in Brig.-Gen. Menard's headquarters was also part of the checks and balances that NATO had put in place to ensure that American concerns were heard, he said.

The issue of who commands what in Kandahar is particularly sensitive at the moment, with NATO planning a major offensive in the province later this spring. Additional U.S. combat units are expected to arrive in Kandahar in the near future, including thousands of troops from the 101st Airborne Division.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Mar 2010)

Well, I'm sure an apology from Yon is forthcoming


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Mar 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sure an apology from Yon is forthcoming



Crap in one hand, and hope for that in the other.  See which one fills up first.


----------



## Haletown (3 Mar 2010)

I think overall Yon is a pretty good guy but he does get his knickers in a knot about Mil rules and ends up doing the "Ready, Fire, Aim type of blogo-journalism.  Can't fault him for hie reporting from beyond the wire, no journalist spends more time on the two way range than Michael.

He does seem to have a particularly narrow minded focus on Canada . . . .  recall he claimed a few weeks ago that the Canadian Army had been "militarily defeated" by the Taliban.  He offered no facts, made no argument, reasoned or ridiculous . . . he just flatly claimed his opinion to be true.

On the other hand his story last week about the seriously wounded Cdn soldier on the USAF medivac and the tender care he received from the American flight nurse was truly moving.  I can't read it and not get choked up and the story was a great relief to the soldier's family in BC.  The family contacted that nurse and thanked her, as we all should thank the fact that the crew that performed that mission are our Allies and we are profoundly lucky to have these professionals on our side.


http://www.michaelyon-online.com/from-canada-a-thank-you-to-u.s.-service-members.htm

A story no Cdn media would ever do.

Hopefully he won't descend to the depth of Scott Taylor. 

But he should apologize and quickly.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Mar 2010)

> Mr. Yon's demand that Brig.-Gen. Menard be replaced hinted at a growing frustration on the part of some Americans that NATO has put four U.S. battalions under Canadian command in Kandahar.



I wonder what he thought of the IED that disabled a Canadian vehicle that was placed 50 some meteres infront of the  US Fob (frontnac) in full view of their gate security. Ah well, shouldn't tit for tat things.

Lets just stop rebuilding the shit the Taliban blow up and wait for the locals to sort them out.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Mar 2010)

So after seeing the other side of the coin, Mr. Yawn seems nothing more than a self centered, self promoting attention whore. A journalistic prostitute willing to sell his honour to advance his ego at the cost of causing a potential rift in the coalition, at least amongst soldiers from different nations. One has to wonder why any military would even waste their time allowing him to embed, being only a matter of time before the scorpion skewers whatever frog helps him across the river. It would seem no person is too important to be tossed under the bus, so long as it fulfils his self serving agenda.

I'm sorry, but whatever great deeds this 'blogger' may have performed when he was a soldier are totally overshadowed, and forgotten, by the  jingoistic nationalism of his scribbled, grade school screeds.


----------



## Old Sweat (3 Mar 2010)

Mr. Yon's latest blog on the matter is to the effect that BGen Menard is trying to blame MGen Richards and RC(S) for the incident, which is not my reading of the Canwest story at all. (Use the original link.) Unfortunately the comments are beginning to split along national lines, which might, repeat might, have been his intention.

There is an attitude that can develop in top nations, that no one, no where, could possibly equal their forces in ability and competence. The "colonials" used to get it from the Brits in spades right back to the Boer War and it was certainly alive and well in 1 Br Corps in the sixties, despite all the evidence in the world to the contrary. These days it pops up in the US MSM, with CNN displaying it more than Fox. It often is the last refuge of the under-informed xenophobe, and is rarest among those who actually do the fighting.


----------



## YHZChick (3 Mar 2010)

Though I've been following Yon for sometime, I can say the faith and credibility I put in his blog is gone.

Following this on Facebook, Michael has had these gems to say:



> Nicholas,
> 
> Hold on Cowboy. Please find where I have ever praised Canadian command. Waiting...
> 
> ...



Well if they didn't know this, that is their own fault.  It's not a secret, and it's not new news.  And to suggest that we are not committed and giving it our all simply because of a scheduled pull-out is nothing short of offensive.  I'd like to remind him that the US also has an exit date.
Not involved in serious fighting?  Are you kidding me???



> Aunty,
> 
> No response from Canadian TF-K folks.
> 
> ...





> Thierry,
> 
> I know it! A man could get caught ablaze with some of the conversations. Alas. Bottom line is to make sure no more crucial bridges get blown up just before a new offensive, and get back to reporting on troops, which I enjoy most (except for the combat part). Would have been far more convenient had the generals been American -- during those times when have had to stand up to Americans, nobody has a chance to burn each other's flags!
> 
> Michael



The man is not only ill informed, he's a joke.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Mar 2010)

Just a reminder when reading this blog (or any MSM story, for that matter):

What one "hears" =/= what one is told =/= fact

So far, from what little I've seen, the Canadians say "check with the RAF Regiment, who protects the base" (and not just from the gates, either), and an American has said "yup, it was Canadian turf".  Interesting the call for the firing of one general came pretty early on in the "investigation".


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Mar 2010)

Isn't this kind of a violation of OPSEC? 

Just wondering.


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 Mar 2010)

C'mon boys and girls, he's a *blogger* - last time I looked there was no expectation that *bloggers* would be informed, accurate or anything much at all except opinionated.

Seasoned journalists manage to mangle the 'facts' in their stories; so do experienced senior military officers who go over there and then share their 'findings' with us. Why should expect more from a *blogger*?

The guy's popular; good for him. A lot of people believe whatever he says; that's too bad because he is not required to be informed or accurate or even truthful. Some people don't believe anything he says; that's too bad, too, because, almost certainly, he gets some things right some of the time. But, at bottom, he's just a *blogger*: telling whoever bothers to read what he thinks.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Mar 2010)

.... this from the _Wall Street Journal_


> The U.S. and its allies are working to create a new American-led military command in southern Afghanistan, a change that will substantially expand the Pentagon's role in directing the future course of the Afghan war.
> 
> Senior military officials say the new command, which will be led by a two-star Marine general, will manage all military operations in Helmand province, including the continuing campaign in Marjah.
> 
> ...



and a bit more from Reuters:


> The United States and its allies are considering setting up an American-led command in southern Afghanistan to oversee operations in a key battleground province, U.S. officials said on Wednesday.
> 
> Putting a two-star Marine general in charge of all military operations in Helmand, including the ongoing campaign in Marjah, could help clear the way for the existing British-led command in southern Afghanistan to focus on the coming battle for Kandahar, the Taliban's birthplace in a neighboring province.
> 
> ...



I'm sure this is just a coincidence, coming out around the same time as the Yon stuff....


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Mar 2010)

A commander is responsible for everything in his AO,just as is the skipper of a ship or a battalion commander. I have seen some good officers lose their command for something that they didnt know about. A battalion commander was fired for a BUB that had objectional slides. Did he put the slideshow together ? No but he was in command and got fired. As task force commander BG Menard IS responsible for his AO. I am not saying he should be fired but there is alot of finger pointing going on with this bridge attack. The taliban probably detected a weakness in the bridge security and took advantage of it. As a result a critical bridge is down. As many here can probably attest just because an officer gets his flag that doesnt necessarily mean he becomes infallable. Everyone applauded Yon's reporting of Canadian troops in combat,but as soon as he accuses a senior Canadian officer of not doing his job everyone here circles the wagons. The investigation will reveal  if anyone is at fault,hey sometimes the bad guys get lucky.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Mar 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Everyone applauded Yon's reporting of Canadian troops in combat,but as soon as he accuses a senior Canadian officer of not doing his job everyone here circles the wagons. The investigation will reveal  if anyone is at fault,hey sometimes the bad guys get lucky.



Sorry t6, not everybody. He's an opportunist of the worst kind.

Yawn may have the odd moment of clarity, but he's still a jerk. Maybe I'm the only one that thinks so. An attack on Menard is one thing, it's why he makes the big bucks. To give the impression the Canadian troops would rather watch hockey than do their jobs is unforgivable, especially when he implies a soldier died as the result.

Say what you want, but there's only one person that can change my mind on the subject and so far he's not doing a very good job.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Mar 2010)

When he's had good hits, he's been good, but Yon does not add to his "do your homework" cred with e-mails like this to the National Post:


> "National Post" is a relatively small Canadian paper that has inserted itself into the subject of the Tarnak River bridge attack by publishing a story from Canwest News Service. "National Post" appears to provide the latest example of the shoddy war reporting that is contributing to the erosion of MSM.
> 
> Two questions ar...e posed to "National Post" Editor-in-Chief Mr. Douglas Kelly:
> 
> ...



I guess he missed the "Kabul" placeline in the story he's dissing.


----------



## Monsoon (3 Mar 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The investigation will reveal  if anyone is at fault,hey sometimes the bad guys get lucky.


Exactly. So what grounds does Yon have for demanding Menard's resignation?

In any case, the replacement bridge is already in place. This is by no means the kind of setback Yon is trying to make it out to be.

And, for the record, I've always thought he was a douche.


----------



## leroi (4 Mar 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The investigation will reveal  if anyone is at fault,hey sometimes the bad guys get lucky.


Well, the bad guys sure got lucky with this hat trick: killed an allied force member, took out a bridge and successfully sowed discord between Allied nations ... no doubt they' re having a rip-snorting, hash-smoking good ole' time laughing at the lack of cohesion/solidarity amongst so-called "Friendlies;" beyond the question of who's at fault, the larger malaise seems to be loose lips in theatre disseminating (to blogger/journalist) OPSEC--*Gossiping*--about internal problems that should not be publicly aired until facts of the incident are established.  Mr Yon's blogging dislike and put-down of Canadian troops is an affirmation of enemy success.

I agree with recceguy; Yon goes too far with the inference that the CF neglected doing their job because of a hockey game. That is completely disingenuous of him.


----------



## Teeps74 (4 Mar 2010)

Been a long time since I posted... This subject tho, damn...

Yawn is an opportunistic, jingoistic douche of the highest order. He lacks credibility as he goes off half cocked like a drunk in a bar. He lacks the integrity to represent anyone other then Michael Yawn. And everyday he digs his little hole ever deeper.

As he is a blogger, no one needs say anything more then "pound salt" to the half wit, dishonest hack Michael Yawn.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Mar 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sure an apology from Yon is forthcoming



It may be coming sooner than one thinks - this, from FaceBook as of around 9am Eastern:


> Summary of meeting with (RC-South Director of Ops) Brigadier General Ben Hodges: The result was unexpected. General Hodges courageously accepted full responsibility. My respect for him doubled in about 30 seconds. Henceforth, Strykers will "own" the bridge. Bottom line: problem solved. BREAK. Something very important came up tonight, so will ...give accounting Friday. *The accounting will include an apology from me to General Menard.*


----------



## Journeyman (4 Mar 2010)

People are going to give themselves ulcers by getting worked up at this type of reporting -- blogging or official news releases.

A quick survey of history showed the exact same thing occurred in 1917 when the Americans finally decided to join WW 1, and again in 1942 when they showed up for WW 2. Everything done previously was screwed up, and now that they're on-scene, the war begins _for real_.

Don't lose sleep over it.


----------



## MarkOttawa (4 Mar 2010)

As for the Canwest News story, Matthew Fisher is actually one of the few decent Canadian war correspondents, who actually understands the military (he was also embedded with US Marines during the 2003 Iraq invasion). 
http://www.cdfai.org/rossmunromediaaward2007.htm
He last year persuaded Canwest News that they needed someone stationed in Afstan for a substantial, continuing period of time and has basically been there since last spring:
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2009/04/cf-to-clear-and-hold-near-kandahar.html

Mr Yon might bother to Google.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Mar 2010)

I enjoy reading Yon’s blog and although I don’t agree with everything he says, I respect that fact that he gets out there to try to cover the stories that rarely get told. He does seem to have a blindspot regarding the Canadian Forces, I suspect that something didn’t go well there. To be fair he has criticized just about everyone at some point, but I also note his blogs nowadays are a bit quick to sling mud. I suspect that constant search for funding, trips in warzones with minimal support and dealing with the various military bureaucracies is wearing him down. I think also he see what is to him clear solutions and is frustrated by what he perceives to be inaction or wrong actions that might cost NATO a victory in Afghanistan.


----------



## Journeyman (4 Mar 2010)

Colin P said:
			
		

> ...frustrated by what *he* perceives to be inaction or wrong actions....


Google any one of: narcissistic personality disorder, god complex, or Scott Taylor


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Mar 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Google any one of: narcissistic personality disorder, god complex, or Scott Taylor


Scott Taylor. Why we recieve his "publication" at Minto is beyond me.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Mar 2010)

I don't think I will throw Micheal Yon into the same boat as Scott Taylor.


----------



## Journeyman (4 Mar 2010)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I don't think I will throw Micheal Yon into the same boat as Scott Taylor.


Why not? 
In Yon's own words, "If a writer wants to make money, he should avoid truth and tell people what they want to hear."

Yon's writing for the American troops; Taylor's writing for the Canadians. 
Both apparently believe they're "the only ones who know the true story," therefore both think all officers, especially those in command, are idiots. Both believe they're the only ones "out there with the troops." Neither has illusions about giving a balanced appraisal. Neither has the military experience to judge strategy or operational art, yet that doesn't stop them.

Peas in a pod.

About the only difference is Yon _knows_ what sells. 
Michael Yon. "Little Girl." 


> In 2005, Yon took a picture of U.S. Army Major Mark Bieger cradling an Iraqi girl, named Farah, wounded by shrapnel from a car bomb.....that it "provoked a flood of messages and heartfelt responses."


 Gee, sounds like he was looking for, and got, the same response in USAF Nurse Comforts Wounded Canadian Soldier


----------



## mariomike (4 Mar 2010)

Maybe this generation needs another Ernie Pyle:
"Their life consisted wholly and solely of war, for they were and always had been front-line infantrymen. They survived because the fates were kind to them, certainly — but also because they had become hard and immensely wise in animal-like ways of self-preservation."


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Mar 2010)

The choice is your to believe what you want and the same here. I suspect the if making money was Yon's main thing, he has ample skills to make more with less effort and risk. As opposed to certain magazines that used that picture without credit, permission or compensation.


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Sorry t6, not everybody. He's an opportunist of the worst kind.
> 
> Yawn may have the odd moment of clarity, but he's still a jerk. Maybe I'm the only one that thinks so. An attack on Menard is one thing, it's why he makes the big bucks. To give the impression the Canadian troops would rather watch hockey than do their jobs is unforgivable, especially when he implies a soldier died as the result.
> 
> Say what you want, but there's only one person that can change my mind on the subject and so far he's not doing a very good job.



Bang on post. 

What a load of bullshit with the "Hockey game" crap; There's NO way in hell that this 'reporter' wasn't aware of this little pot calling kettle oversight of his either:

In Afghanistan, 





> troops will have to gather at 4:00 a.m. to watch the big game. According to the Pentagon, soldiers not required to be out in the field will be able to watch the Colts take on the New Orleans Saints at places like a makeshift tent at Kandahar Air Base or a dining hall at Forward Operating Base Ghazni. The game will be broadcast by the Armed Forces Radio and Television Service, and be free of the lucrative advertisements all of us in the United States are accustomed to watching on Super Bowl Sunday. Instead, servicemembers will get encouraging messages from President Obama, Defense Secretary Robert Gates, and even Saints and Colts players.



Apparently, what's good for the gander  isn't good for us Canada geese. Funny how that works eh?



> ...
> Obama is taping his Super Bowl message today. Gates, who is traveling in Europe, already has recorded his 60-second video, in which he expresses appreciation for the troops overseas and recognizes the hardship of being away from home, especially during special event like the big game, said Paul Waldrop, chief of the AFRTS radio and TV production office.
> 
> In addition, AFRTS taped shout-outs from 22 players -- 11 Saints and 11 Colts, including Peyton Manning and Drew Brees, the two quarterbacks – to air throughout the game. All expressed thanks and encouragement to the troops overseas, Waldrop said.
> ...



Geez, even those Stryker types (who'll now take the bridge ...) watched the Superbowl; but hell, the Superbowl isn't just that small-time hockey is it?

http://www.strykernews.com/archives/2010/02/08/photos_soldiers_2.html

_Sigh_


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Mar 2010)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> He lacks credibility as he goes off half cocked like a drunk in a bar.






> As a child and as a young adult, he was a prankster who got in trouble for, among other things, making homemade bombs.[2] Other children bullied him repeatedly throughout his childhood, particularity because of his short stature.
> 
> _He killed a man in a bar room fight_ in Ocean City, Maryland in the 1980s; criminal charges were filed but later dropped



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Yon


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Mar 2010)

It looks like the bad guys are winning: sneak in and blow something up just so you can watch the Westerners slap each other around like Laurel and Hardy. 

If Yon has an observation to make about our Generals, he should send it direct to the Generals.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Mar 2010)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> It looks like the bad guys are winning: sneak in and blow something up just so you can watch the Westerners slap each other around like Laurel and Hardy.
> 
> If Yon has an observation to make about our Generals, he should send it direct to the Generals.



Why? There's nothing to be gained for him, publicity wise. If they even answered, they would quietly tell him he had his facts wrong, to please meet with Lt. So and so, at 09:30 Tuesday for perfect insight.

Instead he expects to raise a ruckus, his profile, and his bank account. If he ruins the career of some foreign General in the process, who cares? He becomes endeared to the uneducated that spend time with his prose while evacuating their bowels in the blue rocket. Which is the best place for the paper he is written on to be used.

He is the Geraldo Rivera of his generation. Sooner or later, this hack blogger will find his own personal Capone safe, if he hasn't already.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Mar 2010)

Good stuff, Vern!

The latest.....


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> > Journeyman on 03 Mar 10, 11:00:36:  Well, I'm sure an apology from Yon is forthcoming
> 
> 
> It may be coming sooner than one thinks - this, from FaceBook as of around 9am Eastern (yesterday)....



Uh, it might take a bit longer - this, as of ~0330EST today:


> Working on dispatch with more details about the Tarnak River Bridge. There are many assumptions flying in comments -- often talking (incorrectly) about assumptions made here. Surprises are coming. Suggest cease fire until facts are presented. Some folks are wedging into corners by making assumptions about 'assumpti...ons.'
> 
> The detailed dispatch will contain email traffic. After facts are presented, it will be a simple matter for pros to check the trail. (Many pros on this FB.) Remains amazing that MSM missed the fact that a strategic bridge was hit, and instead focused so much on hockey ....



I await with interest.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Mar 2010)

If blowing stuff up as a youth was a career ending move, most of us, myself included would not have the careers that we have now.


----------



## MarkOttawa (5 Mar 2010)

Colin P: Indeed.  One afternoon when I was 11 or 12 myself and couple of friends shot frogs with BB guns on a lake's beach and then blew them up with cannon crackers.  The, er, good old days.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## riggermade (5 Mar 2010)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I don't think I will throw Micheal Yon into the same boat as Scott Taylor.



I think he sounds alot like Scott Taylor...therefore I would not believe half of what he says...on a side note I was listening to CFRA in Ottawa the other day and COL Drapeau ret't was on and saying how much he admires Scott Taylor...since I can't stand listening to him spout off his "expert" opinion it spoke volumes to me about him as well


----------



## MarkOttawa (5 Mar 2010)

Some very interesting stuff from BruceR. at _Flit_:
http://www.snappingturtle.net/flit/archives/2010_03_05.html#006673



> The continuing saga of Michael Yon continues as a saga. Apparently Yon had a meeting with the RC (South) Deputy Commander, who told him RC (South) was in fact responsible for the bridge in question, not the Canadians, as I had said below. Check. Yon has also said he will *apologize to the Canadian Task Force Kandahar commander* [emphasis added].
> 
> While I look forward to that, and will link to it if it ever actually happens, I wonder if he'll apologize for some of this other comments this week on that little Facebook page of his...
> 
> ...



Do read the whole post.


----------



## Teeps74 (5 Mar 2010)

I wonder if that douche Yawn would ever bother reading a forum like this? Would he gain insight and perhaps mature into knowing where exactly he went wrong with his full on hypocrisy and slander?

Most likely not.

Nice catch Flawed... Wish I could laugh at that, but just goes to show how flawed the psyche of that clown Yawn really is.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Mar 2010)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> Nice catch Flawed... Wish I could laugh at that, but just goes to show how flawed the psyche of that clown Yawn really is.


Agreed, that's why I quoted it. He screams little man who was picked on turn make as much noise as possible syndrome


----------



## McG (6 Mar 2010)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> I wonder if that douche Yawn would ever bother reading a forum like this? Would he gain insight and perhaps mature into knowing where exactly he went wrong with his full on hypocrisy and slander?
> 
> Most likely not.


If he were to read this site, the open unashamed hostility & derogation would probably cause him to tune out.  Could you blame him though?  Things would not go very far if I started by calling you a "douche" and then took the time to explain errors in your message.

I guess there's no fun in attacking the message when one can take personal joy from attacking the person.


----------



## Teeps74 (6 Mar 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> If he were to read this site, the open unashamed hostility & derogation would probably cause him to tune out.  Could you blame him though?  Things would not go very far if I started by calling you a "douche" and then took the time to explain errors in your message.
> 
> I guess there's no fun in attacking the message when one can take personal joy from attacking the person.



I guess that makes me no better then the douche in question. Funny, I still sleep well at night... At least I only attack him, and not the entire US forces.


----------



## Teeps74 (6 Mar 2010)

And still no apology from the douche.


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Mar 2010)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> Some very interesting stuff from BruceR. at _Flit_:
> http://www.snappingturtle.net/flit/archives/2010_03_05.html#006673
> 
> Do read the whole post.



Very interesting post Mark,thanks for the link.


----------



## Teeps74 (8 Mar 2010)

All righty then, so the dishonest hack now says his dispatch will be out this week, but he no longer intends to give full apology. The guy that was responsible and owned up to it is a hero, but the guy slandered without evidence is somehow a villain that needs to be fired still.

This guy is a slanderous tabloid hack. Nothing more.


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Mar 2010)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> All righty then, so the dishonest hack now says his dispatch will be out this week, but he no longer intends to give full apology. The guy that was responsible and owned up to it is a hero, but the guy slandered without evidence is somehow a villain that needs to be fired still.
> 
> This guy is a slanderous tabloid hack. Nothing more.




This guy isn't even a "tabloid hack," slanderous or otherwise; he's just a bloody *blogger* for heaven's sake. Relax, boys and girls, his opinions are worth exactly what you pay for them. I'm pretty sure BGen Menard isn't losing any sleep over the original slander or the lack of an apology; neither should we.


----------



## Franko (8 Mar 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> This guy isn't even a "tabloid hack," slanderous or otherwise; he's just a bloody *blogger* for heaven's sake. Relax, boys and girls, his opinions are worth exactly what you pay for them. I'm pretty sure BGen Menard isn't losing any sleep over the original slander or the lack of an apology; neither should we.



He doesn't even answer direct challenges to his comments/ logic. Just loves to skate around it and no more.

I've had enough of him to the point of just rattling the cage a bit and not even get worked up that he doesn't respond.

He's nothing more than a glorified blogger.

Regards


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Mar 2010)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> He doesn't even answer direct challenges to his comments/ logic. Just loves to skate around it and no more.
> 
> I've had enough of him to the point of just rattling the cage a bit and not even get worked up that he doesn't respond.
> 
> ...




Some of you, boys and girls, are helping him. I'm guessing that his _blog_ survives, maybe even prospers, because he gets lots of "hits" and responses - precisely because he's controversial or uninformed or irresponsible (take your pick) and those hits equal advertising dollars that keep him in business.

Stop responding, stop even visiting his _blog_ and the money will dry up and he will disappear - unless Mommy dearest left him one helluva trust fund.


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Mar 2010)

It would be wrong to underestimate the ability of a blogger who does his or her homework to influence public policy and even outstrip the MSM. Some notable examples are the backlash to the CBS TV story about Bush evading service before the 2008 election, which was proven to be a fabrication and cost Dan Rather his job, and the Swift Boat affair in the US. Internationally climategate was ignored by the MSM until pressure from informed and credible bloggers forced its hand.

There are three examples I can think of in Canada:

a. The backlash against the excesses and procedural flaws of the various Human Rights Commissions;

b. The firing/re-assignment of a reporter for The National who was revealed by an alert blogger to have knowingly misrepresented Mr Harper's responses to questions; and, most important,

c. The publication of testimony of the Gomery Inquiry by an American blogger (who was fed the information by a Canadian source) that kicked off the whole Adscam fire storm.


----------



## GAP (8 Mar 2010)

We're forgetting that he's a U.S. Blogger, embedded with U.S. troops.....

Now imagine if U.S. troops were dissing....oh...Christy Blanchford.....how much credibility would they have?


----------



## leewain (9 Mar 2010)

As of today, Yon has assured his faithful(and not so faithful) that he now has all the facts and will "publish" his findings within 24 hours. He says he is presently at an FOB but has good internet access. Personally, I think the guy does serve some purpose. He is great at making the relatives of AMERICAN personnel feel all warm and fuzzy. Unfortuneatly, he lets his ego get the better of him at times and comes across as being the sole effective liaison between the military and the public. His posts concerning the shortcomings of the rest of the NATO allies only serve to bring the idiots out of the woodwork. These folks range from knuckle dragging chest pounders to outright hate mongers. As soon as I read and comment on Michael Yons post on this matter, I plan on removing myself from the "fan" club. I see that he has used my term to describe his upcoming post "bridge fiasco". I amazed that there are 17,000 odd people that bother. Hmmm, small number when you consider the number of people in the US that are on Facebook. (first post on army.ca - comments welcomed)


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Mar 2010)

His dispatches from Iraq were very good, as were some of the earlier stuff in Afghanistan. I suspect the “instant noodle” concept of quick tweets and facebook posts remove the chance to take a 2nd look at what is said in the heat of the moment. Tweets and facebook create a need to fill the space on a regular and frequent basis. This form of media has caused many a person heartache due to posting when emotions are running high and sober second thought would be in order.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Mar 2010)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I suspect the “instant noodle” concept of quick tweets and facebook posts remove the chance to take a 2nd look at what is said in the heat of the moment. Tweets and facebook create a need to fill the space on a regular and frequent basis. This form of media has caused many a person heartache due to posting when emotions are running high and sober second thought would be in order.


Bit of a chicken-and-egg between that and the (growingly short-attention spanned) audience expectation of something new NOW!!!!!!!!  (or ar least every time one refreshes the screen).


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2010)

Colin P said:
			
		

> His dispatches from Iraq were very good, as were some of the earlier stuff in Afghanistan. I suspect the “instant noodle” concept of quick tweets and facebook posts remove the chance to take a 2nd look at what is said in the heat of the moment. Tweets and facebook create a need to fill the space on a regular and frequent basis. This form of media has caused many a person heartache due to posting when emotions are running high and sober second thought would be in order.



Actually, I'm going to disagree with you on the "emotionality" slant for this gent.

A review of his posting history reveals that he makes it a habit of degrading anything 'over there' which is not *led b*y the Americans, *done by * the Americans, *or for* the Americans. Especially so, if it happens to be led by Canadians, is done by Canadians, or is for the Canadians.

According to him - there is only one country in that war; guess which one it is?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Mar 2010)

QUIT POSTING!!!! and keeping this thread alive. I'd already forgotten about him.


----------



## Teeps74 (10 Mar 2010)

Forgot about who? Was this not the Bridge Too Far thread?


----------



## YHZChick (12 Mar 2010)

Yon has finally gotten around to posting his Bridge account, and "apology".

To save you all from driving up the hits on his website, here's what it comes down to:



> At 1710 the meeting with BG Ben Hodges began in his office.  A U.S. Naval officer, a British officer from Scotland, BG Hodges and me; I was there to answer only two questions:  Which Coalition partner was responsible for the bridge on Monday? And, who is responsible for it now?  General Hodges explained a bit about battle spaces. Then he said, squarely, that he, himself was the responsible officer. I didn’t believe him, but did not say so. He insisted that it was his fault. He took that bullet for—who? More to the point, he claimed responsibility for the security of the bridge going forward, knowing he would be under scrutiny. He won my instant respect. I believed he was trying to solve the problem and get on with war fighting. When he took responsibility, I said something like, “That was very courageous, Sir.”
> 
> As far as I was concerned, General Hodges ended the matter by taking the bullet, though now I had to summarize for people at home.
> 
> ...



So, it's "courageous" to accept responsibility for what Yon considered dropping the ball, but not accepting responsibility for something that wasn't your responsibility is grouds for being relieved of command?

What an idiot.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Mar 2010)

This guy is a wad of wet shitpaper. Who else could call someone courageous and a liar in the same sentence. All the while, maintaining in the face of overwhelming evidence, that he was never really wrong in the first place. 

It is fortunate he is no longer serving. This is the type of loser that would hang his whole section out to dry, rather than accept the responsibility of his own actions, and then wear the medal proudly. I find myself swayed from dislike for the person to absolute disgust and revulsion.

I take back my earlier assertion and apologise to Geraldo Rivera and Scott Taylor. This gluebag doesn't even rate alongside the lowliest dregs of society.

When the phrase 'shit for brains' was coined, it was likely Yawn that they were describing. I wouldn't piss on him, if he was on fire.


----------



## Journeyman (12 Mar 2010)

:rofl:

It's a good thing your thoughts are tempered by site guidelines.....and your own shyness, of course.  ;D



I mean, I'm not disagreeing with you on this one......


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Mar 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> This guy is a wad of wet shitpaper. Who else could call someone courageous and a liar in the same sentence. All the while, maintaining in the face of overwhelming evidence, that he was never really wrong in the first place.
> 
> It is fortunate he is no longer serving. This is the type of loser that would hang his whole section out to dry, rather than accept the responsibility of his own actions, and then wear the medal proudly. I find myself swayed from dislike for the person to absolute disgust and revulsion.
> 
> ...



I acutally laughed at this one. My gosh, tell us how you REALLY feel!! I think you and I will get along just fine!!


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 May 2010)

I got a bit of a giggle from this parody site:

Michael Yawns Online:  "The #1 Milblog in the World"


----------



## PMedMoe (5 May 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I got a bit of a giggle from this parody site:
> 
> Michael Yawns Online:  "The #1 Milblog in the World"



Hilarious!   :nod:


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Jun 2010)

I used to like this guy but now it seems to be all about Yon. He published an email from a troop at an FOB that had a serious lapse in security.Yon of course publishes the email on his Facebook page. Sh!t hits the fan of course. Problems are corrected and Mr Yon comes out of it looking like a real hero.

http://www.facebook.com/posted.php?id=207730000664&share_id=118317618212252&comments=1#s118317618212252


----------



## mariomike (13 Jun 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I used to like this guy but now it seems to be all about Yon. He published an email from a troop at an FOB that had a serious lapse in security.Yon of course publishes the email on his Facebook page. Sh!t hits the fan of course. Problems are corrected and Mr Yon comes out of it looking like a real hero.


----------



## Kirkhill (13 Jun 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I used to like this guy but now it seems to be all about Yon. He published an email from a troop at an FOB that had a serious lapse in security.Yon of course publishes the email on his Facebook page. Sh!t hits the fan of course. Problems are corrected and Mr Yon comes out of it looking like a real hero.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/posted.php?id=207730000664&share_id=118317618212252&comments=1#s118317618212252



And now.......just anuvver reporter.


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Jun 2010)

Actually he sounds more and more like COL Hackworth. :


----------



## GAP (13 Jun 2010)

That trooper needs a little chat also....he's got valid points, but that is not the way to correct them...


----------



## Teeps74 (14 Jun 2010)

I can't stand Michael Yawn for this exact reason. He is not a reporter, he is all about yawn... He does not care one wit about the troops whom he writes about. This is clear proof of this, this clear violation of OPSEC is truly disgusting.


----------



## SocialyDistorted (14 Jun 2010)

Forgive my ignorance, what exactly was he not allowed to say? (Besides I would imagine, the E-6's comments)


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Jun 2010)

SocialyDistorted said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance, what exactly was he not allowed to say? (Besides I would imagine, the E-6's comments)



He's acting as a middle man for pissed off soldiers letting them skirt the rules of operational security and posting online. He's then trying to suggest that by posting that shit he is somehow helping. 
IE in the story he mentions 8 towers (In the south east, odd the soldier feels the need to point out exactly where) are empty. In his mind making this public will force the US army to man those towers.


----------



## SocialyDistorted (15 Jun 2010)

At the expense of the soldiers now manning them. I see now, thanks.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (22 Jun 2010)

I recently started reading his stuff.  I think he does genuinely care about the troops, however, his crusade against McCrystal has gotten the better of him.  In my assessment, all other considerations are now secondary to this, which is what turned his writing sour, and is now endangering those same troops he is supposed to be supporting.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Jun 2010)

Yon probably is enjoying McChrystal's predicament. For me its rather sad to see dirty laundry aired in public.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jun 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Yon probably is enjoying McChrystal's predicament.


How long will it take for Yon to start taking credit for it if GEN McC goes?  Less time than that between the light turning green and the guy behind starting to honk his horn.



			
				tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> For me its rather sad to see dirty laundry aired in public.


Sad - there's some lessons to be learned here, like PAffO Rule #387:  Don't let your boss take the reporter to a bar for drinks with the team on the record.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Jun 2010)

I suspect McChrystal knew what he was doing. If it were me no reporter would have free range at headquarters and would be escorted by a PAO. Usually the PAO would sit in on all interviews with his boss to help him steer clear of the political landmines. Thats why I think McChrystal knew what he was in for.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Jun 2010)

Yon has been invited to embed with US and UK forces once again.


----------



## GAP (26 Jun 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Yon has been invited to embed with US and UK forces once again.



Petraeus looking for good press?


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Jun 2010)

Despite Yon's problems with the powers that be,he does a great job of telling a story and his photos are excellant. There just are not enough members of the MSM that are willing to stick their necks out.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (26 Jun 2010)

Why was he embedded in the first place then?


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Jun 2010)

Yon cares about the troops and doesnt mind putting his rear end on the line to tell the story. You need to remember that he is able to embed because people donate to him. I am a fan despite some of his recent grousing.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (26 Jun 2010)

Sorry, typo, I meant to ask why he was Embedded?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Jun 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Despite Yon's problems with the powers that be,he does a great job of telling a story and his photos are excellant. There just are not enough members of the MSM that are willing to stick their necks out.



I enjoy Yon's despatches, his recent one on wondeful uses of poop by Nepal is classic Yon. I think what has caused him a lot of problems is facebook. His despatches show some reflection and time taken to write them. Facebook is all about "Now" and sticking your foot into your mouth.


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Sep 2011)

*BUMP*

It looks like he's going through more drama right now over in Zharey.  After he claimed that Canada was militarily defeated there, I pretty well put him on ignore.  This guy is starting to sound more like a 9 year old who's been grounded.


----------



## Haggis (29 Sep 2011)

Please, oh great Technoviking, enlighten us!

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Sep 2011)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Inquiring minds want to know!


IF you think your blood pressure can stand it (and don't say you weren't warned), try Googling "Canadians Zhari site:michaelyon-online.com", and see what comes up  op:


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Sep 2011)

This is what that fat-fuck three peanut butter sandwich eating mother fucker said:



> When the Canadians took on the Afghan district 4-4 Cav is now operating from, they had a difficult time with the 82mm recoilless rifles.  Lately, the history of the Canadian troops is softly being rewritten as successful in Afghanistan.  Reality differs.  The Canadians troops have an excellent reputation and they served with distinction, but after nearly being swallowed whole, they were ordered to abandon their battlespace.  There were many causes.  The Canadian combat forces could have prevailed, but Ottawa is weak.  The prime cause for the Canadian defeat was that tough men in mud homes without electricity defeated comfortable politicians in Ottawa, who seem to think that manufactured history will make them victorious.
> 
> In the book, “A LINE IN THE SAND: CANADIANS AT WAR IN KANDAHAR,” the author Ray Wiss writes:
> 
> ...



The slimy little bastard forgot that the US forces conducted a RiP with Canadian Forces in 2006, and we went it alone there from 06 to sometime in 08 when 2-2 Inf (US) deployed to Maywand.  And I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but as best said by MGen Vance:
"In Kandahar, we didn't win, but we didn't lose.  And we didn't lose, very well".  In short, we held the line until relief came.

He also advocates not abiding by the Laws of Armed Conflict:



> "We play by dumb rules.  For example, we are not allowed to shoot at known enemy during the heat of battle when they are collecting their wounded.  These enemy are the same men that do not hesitate to shoot at our helicopters emblazoned with Red Crosses when they are being loaded with wounded.  Some people outside the war zone talk about the Geneva Conventions, which are as relevant here as are the laws of Bolivia.  People love to say, “According to the Geneva Conventions (as if they’ve read them), blah blah blah…”



Source here


----------



## Haggis (29 Sep 2011)

Sorry I asked.  Must go drinking now.....


----------



## Teeps74 (29 Sep 2011)

The world according to the dishonest hack in question, "The USA rules!!! Everyone else is incompetent and incapable!!!"


Needless to say that the hack in question makes my blood boil way over. Haggis, this is one character that can, repeatedly make me angry and raise my voice. In fact, I am turning red in the face right now... Blood pressure rising.

Logging off...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Oct 2011)

Apparently he is alienating himself from his former SF brothers. Looks good on him:

http://www.professionalsoldiers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35602


----------



## Infanteer (30 Oct 2011)

Wow.  Pwned.


----------



## Teeps74 (30 Oct 2011)

Wow! That made my day!

ETA: Just visited his FB page... The sharks are circling, and Michael insists on slashing his own wrists. I can honestly say, I have never seen anyone so successfully self destruct so completely on-line before.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Oct 2011)

He's a mad hatter.  When he claimed that he was responsible for BGen Ménard being sacked, I asked MY if he were a blonde Cpl sleeping with the general.  


I'm not sure what happened to MY, but he's certainly gone 'round the bend.


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Oct 2011)

Thanks Ex.  That was entertaining  to see him getting his balls kicked like that in a forum of that stature.  Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## Kalatzi (31 Oct 2011)

"tomahawk6 
Milnet.ca Fixture

33,690
Rate Post 
 Posts: 6,382

 Re: Michael Yon Violates OPSEC 
« Reply #3 on: June 13, 2010, 21:52:07 »QuoteActually he sounds more and more like COL Hackworth. "

I certanily hope that your not referring to the late COL David Hackworth, who is the way I understand it one of the most decorated solidier int he US miltary.


----------



## Teeps74 (31 Oct 2011)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> I certanily hope that your not referring to the late COL David Hackworth, who is the way I understand it one of the most decorated solidier int he US miltary.



Is that the same one who retired, became a reporter and wrote a series of articles that lead potentially to the suicide of an American Admiral? Being a decorated soldier does not preclude the possibility of becoming a badgering reporter who supplants the story for humanity.


----------



## Loachman (31 Oct 2011)

That was worth every second spent reading every word.


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Oct 2011)

Yon's ego just "black holed"....


----------



## Journeyman (31 Oct 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Yon's ego just "black holed"....


Doubtful. Sadly.

Much like some Canadian whiz-bangs (whose names either cannot or shouldn't be mentioned here), it doesn't matter how often informed people say ":facepalm:" or ":not-again:"... they retain their delusions of competence.


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Oct 2011)

Agreed.  

I should have been more accurate and added "...himself with the SF/SOF community."


Regards
G2G


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Oct 2011)

Hackworth's military career was exceptional right up to the point that he didnt get a star.In a huff he retired and became an anti- general officer crusader.He had an agenda and a platform,much like Yon.Hack did some good things with his platform but essentially devolved into a pain in the ass.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2011)

His latest appeal (no link, lest we drive up his hit rates)....


> The United States faces greater threats at home than we face in Afghanistan.  The Mexican border, for instance, is being described as a war zone.  People have been warning about it for years.  Over time, I have seriously considered changing focus to the more proximate and bigger threats.
> 
> I am ready and willing to change primary focus to the home front.  This will require setting up shop and living in a place like Texas or Arizona.  Probably Texas.
> 
> ...



P.S. - Also merged all the Yon-isms into a single thread.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Nov 2011)

> If you vote “Yes, I will support it,” please annotate your vote with a banknote.



 :


----------



## Teeps74 (17 Nov 2011)

Is it possible that Mr Yon is now having a difficult time finding units willing to allow him to tag along? He has spent a fair bit of time over the last couple of years alienating pretty much everyone above the rank of Sgt., sounds like he needs to move on to his next bound.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2011)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> .... sounds like he needs to move on to his next bound.


But only if.....


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2011)

How much of a premium are YOU willing to pay on this lovely piece of gently-used equipment with the patina of none other than Michael Yon?!?!  Highlights mine....


> The Canon [LINK=http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_1ds_mark_iii]Mark III 1ds[/LINK] is one of the finest cameras in the world.  Mine has seen combat in Iraq, Afghanistan, and has been used around the world from Nepal, to the Philippines and elsewhere.  The photos from this Mark III 1ds have appeared in my two most recent books, and countless other places.
> 
> *These bodies still go for about $7,000 brand new.*  Though this body has seen much combat, the camera is in perfect operating condition.  This fantastic machine is rugged.  It has photographed al Qaeda, Taliban and US and British forces in two wars, and come back ready for more.  It has photographed some of the thought-shapers of this generation, such as General Petraeus, and also Sherpas near Mt. Everest, and former guerrillas in the Philippines.
> 
> ...



E-bay is standing by for *your* bid right now!


----------



## Journeyman (29 Nov 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> ....in hopes that a buyer will see the potential historical value of this camera...



      :rofl:

He'd probably get more putting his ego up on the auction block.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Nov 2011)

I may have a UN Ball Cap from Medak Pocket kicking around....should be worth at least 12 cents....


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Nov 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I may have a UN Ball Cap from Medak Pocket kicking around....should be worth at least 12 cents....



I'll go one better... mine's on offer for 11 cents.  >


----------



## Journeyman (29 Nov 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I may have a UN Ball Cap ....


Well, I do value the opinion of the UN just as much as that of Michael Yawn and many of the other self-proclaimed expert "journalists"....


----------

